# Sram NX 11 speed



## Grayduff (26 Nov 2018)

Just bought a Voodoo Bizango,having borrowed a specialized hardrock for a few weeks. hardrock gearing seemed easier up hills, not fully tested new bike yet.Question is what would be the biggest cassette i could fit ,currently 11-42, my little old legs need something bigger , googled sunrace 11-46 or 11-50 would either fit..Thanks


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2018)

You might need a wolf tooth extender, or far cheaper, a smaller chain ring.


----------



## Grayduff (26 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> You might need a wolf tooth extender, or far cheaper, a smaller chain ring.


Wolf tooth extender, sorry very new to this, been a roadie for a long time :-)


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2018)

Ex roadie myself. Oi, as a roadie you shouldn't be needing the gears.

Its basically an extender that goes on the drop out that you attach the mech to. They apparently work, as it pushes the mech lower down. Although a smaller chain ring might be cheaper.


----------



## Grayduff (26 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> Ex roadie myself. Oi, as a roadie you shouldn't be needing the gears.
> 
> Its basically an extender that goes on the drop out that you attach the mech to. They apparently work, as it pushes the mech lower down. Although a smaller chain ring might be cheaper.


Many thanks, the Surrey hills should make me stronger as a roadie


----------



## rualexander (26 Nov 2018)

I used a Sunrace 11-46 cassette with Sram NX 11 speed derailleur for a few months on my mountain bike.
It worked ok, but i had a lot of problems with the shifter jamming and eventually put the derailleur into the spokes so gave up on Sram and changed to Shimano shifter and derailleur.
Turned out the inner cable (as fitted by bike supplier) was kinked in various places which must have caused the poor shifting/jamming.
All working smoothly now with Shimano stuff.


----------



## Grayduff (2 Dec 2018)

rualexander said:


> I used a Sunrace 11-46 cassette with Sram NX 11 speed derailleur for a few months on my mountain bike.
> It worked ok, but i had a lot of problems with the shifter jamming and eventually put the derailleur into the spokes so gave up on Sram and changed to Shimano shifter and derailleur.
> Turned out the inner cable (as fitted by bike supplier) was kinked in various places which must have caused the poor shifting/jamming.
> All working smoothly now with Shimano stuff.



Did you notice much difference between the 42t and the 46t ?


----------



## rualexander (2 Dec 2018)

Grayduff said:


> Did you notice much difference between the 42t and the 46t ?


Yes, much better bottom gear, could do with one more really though.


----------



## iluvmybike (2 Dec 2018)

The Bizango has a 1 x11 SRAM long cage RD - that has a stated max capacity of 42T so technically you can't change that - likely you'd never get the b-screw adjusted well enough. If you have the 32t front crankset then you can get a 30t version but that is prob at least £120 or so which would be daft given it's a new bike!


----------



## Grayduff (2 Dec 2018)

iluvmybike said:


> The Bizango has a 1 x11 SRAM long cage RD - that has a stated max capacity of 42T so technically you can't change that - likely you'd never get the b-screw adjusted well enough. If you have the 32t front crankset then you can get a 30t version but that is prob at least £120 or so which would be daft given it's a new bike!



I have googled and it seems it can be done with minimal change to b screw


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Dec 2018)

You could fit a longer B screw, it was all i did on my old X0 mech when i fitted a 42 expander cog.
Worked great, but no chance with the original B screw.

other option is as i have now.
4 front chain wheels.
A34-32-30-28 so i just fit whatever i want for a chosen trail.
i like the 28-30 in winter when its heavy going.
34 for dry pack or going to work on tarmac


----------



## Grayduff (3 Dec 2018)

I am being boring i know sorry :-), i do believe the chain set does have a removable spider, according to GOOGLE when sold with a bike they are removable spiders ????, if so i will replace the 32 with a 30t can anybody confirm this at all ?.


----------



## iluvmybike (3 Dec 2018)

I believe the OEM cranksets are not - but you should be able to tell by looking at it - or put a photo here


----------



## Grayduff (3 Dec 2018)

iluvmybike said:


> I believe the OEM cranksets are not - but you should be able to tell by looking at it - or put a photo here


Ok thanks


----------



## iluvmybike (3 Dec 2018)

If it was changeable it would have 4 chainring bolts - yours doesn't sadly...


----------



## rualexander (3 Dec 2018)

iluvmybike said:


> If it was changeable it would have 4 chainring bolts - yours doesn't sadly...


No it wouldn't.
Sram have a Direct Mount system which it looks like this one may well be.
Sram Direct Mount chainrings are available in aluminium, but also now in steel at a much lower price, around £15, you need to be careful and buy the correct offset version though.



meta lon said:


> You could fit a longer B screw, it was all i did on my old X0 mech when i fitted a 42 expander cog.
> Worked great, but no chance with the original B screw.




Mine worked ok with a 46t sprocket with the original B screw wound out a bit, before I had the shifter/cable problems.


----------



## Grayduff (3 Dec 2018)

iluvmybike said:


> If it was changeable it would have 4 chainring bolts - yours doesn't sadly...


Oh ok many thanks


----------



## rualexander (3 Dec 2018)

Sram Direct Mount steel chainrings https://www.tredz.co.uk/.SRAM-X-Sync-2-Steel-Direct-Mount-Chain-Ring_201228.htm
I think the Bizango has a Boost rear hub? So you would need the 3mm offset version.


----------



## Grayduff (3 Dec 2018)

rualexander said:


> Sram Direct Mount steel chainrings https://www.tredz.co.uk/.SRAM-X-Sync-2-Steel-Direct-Mount-Chain-Ring_201228.htm
> I think the Bizango has a Boost rear hub? So you would need the 3mm offset version.


Perfect thank you :-)


----------



## rualexander (3 Dec 2018)

There is a 28 tooth version but it seems hard to find, I got mine from here https://www.lordgunbicycles.co.uk/sram-x-sync-steel-direct-mount-chainring
Think they are an Italian company so the postage bumps the price up to around £20.

Also available here https://www.bikeinn.com/bike/sram-x-sync-dm-3mm-off-boost/136474113/p
Spanish company based in Girona, slightly cheaper than the Italians.


----------



## turbomart (3 Dec 2018)

Found this on YouTube .... 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO5SaLkRhO0


----------



## Grayduff (3 Dec 2018)

turbomart said:


> Found this on YouTube ....
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO5SaLkRhO0


 

Looks the same as my chainring with 3 bolts at back so must be changeable


----------



## Grayduff (7 Dec 2018)

Grayduff said:


> Looks the same as my chainring with 3 bolts at back so must be changeable


Changed the front chainring today to a 28, removed crank from drive side with crank puller , it wasnt a sram self extracting crank. I also didnt need to remove any chain links


----------

